# OMG.



## Deda (Mar 28, 2011)

What the hell is wrong with people.

These *parents* don't live very far away from me, the next town over.
Sick.Sick.Sick.

http://tinyurl.com/4lwzn6k

Thankfully the children are ok.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 28, 2011)

I won't use the words that came to my mind.
She's neglected children before....


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2011)

I am an avid believer that if your children are removed for good cause, you should be sterilized. You shouldn't get another chance to harm another child.


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 28, 2011)

I cannot even put words to how I feel when I see things like that.
 :cry:  :cry: 
Those poor little children.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 29, 2011)

Tabitha, I agree.
Over here,when you have a baby you qualify for a lump sum $5000 payment from the government. Some of them they'd be better off being paid the $5K NOT to have a baby.
Those poor little kids.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 29, 2011)

'Just because you can reproduce, doesn't mean you should!'

I've worked in child protection and now I'm working as a case manager for the department for correctional services ... sadly these types of issues (and much worse) are very common.  These children (and families) need help ... which means a load more resources being made available ... instead of banks making massive profits ... I guess a sign of what's important in this country.  

Also of importance is that all of us ... the public ... don't condemn too quickly.  Instead find ways You can help.  You may consider this is not your problem ... but it's a problem for all of us, as it affects our communities at nearly every level.

Plus if you suspect something isn't right with any children you know ... tell someone in the appropriate department!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Plus if you suspect something isn't right with any children you know ... tell someone in the appropriate department!



VERY important- this is EVERYONE'S responsibility!


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 30, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> 'Just because you can reproduce, doesn't mean you should!'
> 
> I've worked in child protection and now I'm working as a case manager for the department for correctional services ... sadly these types of issues (and much worse) are very common.  These children (and families) need help ... which means a load more resources being made available ... instead of banks making massive profits ... I guess a sign of what's important in this country.
> 
> ...




Absolutely!  I worked in care and protection a while back and I totally agree with all you said.  Its a community thing, there would have been signs that mum wasnt coping well before it esculated to this point, and sadly, many would have turned a blind eye.

Although this behaviour is totally unacceptable, and the safety of the children is paramount, we dont know the situation that mum was in - addiction? mental illness? lack of education (life).  I wonder how many people saw this, but did nothing.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> ... I guess a sign of what's important in this country.



People have screamed bloody murder about Michael Vick and his dogfighting.  But what is even more sad is that those dogs have more protection in ways our children don't.  He has been banned from owning dogs for a certain amount of time.  But just even _hint_ that someone shouldn't be able to raise anymore children, and oh boy, the trouble you would get into.  I'm with Tabitha and that people like that should be sterilized. You mess up with a child's life once, you don't get a second chance - for what ever reason.


----------



## kittywings (Mar 30, 2011)

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> Dragonkaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just keep wondering, "WHY?!?"


----------



## Deda (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www2.insidenova.com/news/2011/ma ... ar-936444/

Apparently Social Services were called numerous times, they did NOTHING.
It's sickening. 
I hope the County gets it's act together.  Soon.


----------



## Sibi (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't believe that people like this live less than 5 minutes from me.  ICK!  I hope good homes are found for those poor little ones.


----------



## MizzBee (Apr 1, 2011)

It sickens me to hear stories like these,  why would they do this?? And yes I also think that they don't deserve to have anymore children ever again.


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 1, 2011)

A story like that is very hard to read, and most of us were blessed with kids.  Think of how hard it is to read for couples who want children but can't.

Bruce


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 1, 2011)

The world is very unfair like that Bigmoose.
Over here, Childrens services (called DOCS) have had a lot of bad press regarding abuse/neglect situations, citing understaffing as the reason that they can't deal with all the calls and complaints they get. My BIL works for them and has to go and remove children from their homes at times, he said it's just horrific the way some people make their kids live.

I bet that woman will go on to have more kids and she'll be in the news again in a couple of years.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 3, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I am an avid believer that if your children are removed for good cause, you should be sterilized. You shouldn't get another chance to harm another child.



I agree.  :evil:


----------

